

Show HN: is lcd.al good for anything besides fun? - karaokeyoga

I built lcd.al for fun. Seeking feedback on whether&#x2F;not people see anything of value here.
======
jcr
If you want feedback, you should do a "Show HN" submission so it shows up
under the "show" link in the top menu. The rules for doing a "Show HN"
submission are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
karaokeyoga
thank you ... appreciated

~~~
jcr
I'm the wrong person to ask about monetary value or alternate uses, but I
think your site has fantastic "hack value" [1]. It looks like it was a lot of
fun to build.

[1] [http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hack-
value.html](http://www.catb.org/jargon/html/H/hack-value.html)

------
mikeroher
Maybe show the time by default?

~~~
karaokeyoga
good idea ... missing support for colons at the moment, though

